# New Okra world record



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess I have this strain perfected.. been workin on it for 3 years now. I got 6" okra bloomin already.. heck it ain't even hot yet...:walkingsm Its gunna be a bumper crop this year...:dance:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Mine are just going in today...


----------



## Shellbank Island (Dec 26, 2009)

Those look great and that is a good sign!

Has anyone grown okra in containers?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Just getting warm enough here. I have some sprouted in cups that I'll transplant and I planted about 15 hills in the garden yesterday. I'll fill in the misses with the transplants. (if there are any)


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Some of my best okra was grown in containers last year...
I'm still in shock that a 6" tall plant with about 4 leaves is already got 3 blooms on it. I have 2 others doing the same thing.. Thats what happens when you keep the seeds from your best plants for 3 years in a row..
Pickled okra anyone...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't let them okras get longer than ur fingers, they get HARD fast and are NO GOOD>>>>


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Ah man, thats great news!!

What kind of okra, Clemson?

I planted two types and they have yet to come up but I did it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

them little ones are great dipped in milk and cornmeal and then hot oil.


----------

